# New book - “The Life & Times of the Radio Officer 1900-2000 – The Long Silence Falls"



## Troppo

*New book - “The Life & Times of the Radio Officer 1900-2000 – The Long Silence Falls"*

Looks like a beauty.

I have ordered mine.


This publication is a collection of articles culled from QSO, the magazine of the Radio Officers' Association, written exclusively by ex-R/Os. It covers everything: training schools, being torpedoed in the north Atlantic convoys, service tramping in the far east, first trips, life on the Queens with a staff of 9 or more R/Os, Flight R/Os with fascinating material about airborne service during the war, etc, etc.

It's so authentic that I could feel myself back on board as I read those pages. It's graphic, detailed, technical in places, full of stories both witty and tragic, and the best read I've come across in years. And it's substantial - hard-cover, quality paper and printing, and over 300 pages long. In short, a must read for we ex-R/Os.

The book is being retailed by the RSGB. There is a full-page advert and a generous half-page review in the March edition of the RSGB magazine, Radcom. It's also offered in the RSGB on-line bookshop. Here's the link:

http://www.rsgbshop.org/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_What_s_New_26.html

Costs €25 (inclusive of post and packaging).


----------



## gwzm

I'm still reading mine and echo Troppo's comments. I can almost smell that delightful aroma of hot valves and the Pledge (tm) polish baking on the cabinets along with 500 Kc/s traffic and static. A must for R/O nostalgia lovers.

Happy days

gwzm


----------



## sparks69

Where in the UK can you buy it from please ?


----------



## sparkie2182

http://www.rsgbshop.org/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_General_Books_30.html

Radio Society of Great Britain
3 Abbey Court
Priory Business Park
Bedford
MK44 3WH

Tel: 01234 832700

Should help, Sparks69


----------



## NoMoss

I bought mine from the ROA direct. As well as buying it through the RSGB, have a look at the website: www.radioofficers.com (this might be easier for our overseas colleagues)


----------



## dje4816

At long last a book about Radio Officers that hits every spot. The ROA intended this to be their legacy to we sparks, and it has succeeded far beyond expectations. This is the one book that can ensure we will never be forgotten, and which will ensure future generations really understand what we did and our raison d'etre. A tremendous read and a great achievement by the ROA. Buy it!

Dave.


----------



## sparks69

sparkie2182 said:


> http://www.rsgbshop.org/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_General_Books_30.html
> 
> Radio Society of Great Britain
> 3 Abbey Court
> Priory Business Park
> Bedford
> MK44 3WH
> 
> Tel: 01234 832700
> 
> Should help, Sparks69



Thanks


----------



## sparkie2182

Welcome.............


----------



## R719220

R651400 said:


> Erratum...It's been brought to my attention that my article in ".....the Long Silence" page 282, "A spot of coasting as an introduction to life at sea,"......


Page 28, Malc. (Just to clarify)...thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Troppo

That was a good yarn.

Thanks.


----------



## Tony Selman

As one of the three editors of this book we within the ROA are absolutely delighted that the book has been as well received as it has both domestically and internationally. Sales have far exceeded our expectations.
Concerning Mr McLeman's comments I have apologised to him for the error and we will print a formal apology in our next quarterly newsletter. It appears that a well meaning designer or publisher changed his surname. I personally proofed the book several times but more relevantly so did one of Mr McLeman's former colleagues and he remembers the surname as being correct at that stage. We have promised to correct the error in any future editions. I do not think we can do more than that.
As is mentioned at the front of the book we were working with numerous types of media and software programmes and to have only had one error reported back to us I don't think is too bad an effort. No consolation to Mr McLeman perhaps.
We appreciate the overwhelmingly positive comments from SN members and from all purchasers of the book.


----------



## Troppo

That is a _very good_ idea!


----------



## Troppo

About half way through.

The stories of the _Queens_ were fascinating.


----------



## Graham P Powell

My copy received yesterday and it is truly excellent. 
Very pleased with what is a superb publication.
rgds
Graham Powell (ex GKA)(Thumb)


----------



## King Ratt

I have just finished reading my copy of " The Long Silence". First Class stuff and thanks to all who have put this book together. 
73

Rab T.


----------



## Chas York

A really good value for money purchase! Many great witty stories, and serious ones too, I can’t praise the team enough for their leviathan efforts in putting it all together.. Mni Tks 

QRX Vol 2? (Applause)


----------



## Tony Selman

QRX Vol 2? 

QRM5 Chas, sri OM. Conditions highly unlikely to improve. "Leviathan effort" gives you the clue. 
Thanks for the comments though.


----------



## SparksG1714

Nostalgia, nostalgia, nostalgia
Doesn't anyone look forward anymore?

It's all very well looking back to the days of starched whites but let's not forget that our trade was unceremoniously dumped by Statutory Instrument whilst MPs, many of whom had Navy experience, looked on and then looked away

I will never forgive nor forget INMARSAT's pathetic attempts to force an RT-only 3-geosat system on shipping worldwide. With trials roundly held to ridicule in the _Signal_.

It wasn't until the 1996 edition of _British Qualifications _that PMGs, MPTs, MRGCs, and Radar tickets were recognised as having equivalence shore-side. Those who hadn't got a shore berth by then were unrecognised -- and heaven help you if you were over 40 too! 

That famous dancer Anne Widdicombe (whom I met) did research into this on her own without the aid of her department. She was agast at the numbers of ex-MN and Services personnel that were in the dole queue. And who ensured that many agencies through the then DHSS were aware of qualification equivalence. I ended up in the Met for 8½ years before retirement. Have heard horror stories of colleagues doing menial tasks if they could get those, instead of electronics and/or comms. What a waste of trained, qualified, experienced personnel.

But it was the real human cost of particularly ex-combat personnel that hit home. Contrast the pathetic treatment our personnel got against all the re-habilitation agencies available to US ex-servicemen and women. Yes, my experience is coloured by having to deal with alchies and the street dwellers during my last employment.

Most here made the transition. Many did not. It's over those that the Long Silence Falls


----------



## andysk

SparksG1714 said:


> .....
> It wasn't until the 1996 edition of _British Qualifications _that PMGs, MPTs, MRGCs, and Radar tickets were recognised as having equivalence shore-side. Those who hadn't got a shore berth by then were unrecognised -- and heaven help you if you were over 40 too! .....


In the 1990's the Open University recognised the MPT Cert and BoT Radar maintenance as equivalent to a half credit for a degree course, when a BA (Open) needed 6 credits. The IEE also looked favourably on the MPT/BoT at that time as there was a significant element of hands on practical experience with them, especuially when sea time was taken into consideration. 

So it wasn't ALL bad.


----------



## Troppo

The demise of the traditional Radio Officer was inevitable...alas.

It was a magnificent job whilst it lasted.


----------



## Tai Pan

Troppo said:


> The demise of the traditional Radio Officer was inevitable...alas.
> 
> It was a magnificent job whilst it lasted.


Quite agree Troppo. ref looking forward, not much there, everybody totally out for themselves, politicians a good example. Looking at our records at ROA, its amazing how well most did after leaving, the variety of jobs is spread over the commercial spectrum, not just electronics. (Flowers)


----------



## Troppo

Just finished.

Outstanding.

I loved the story of the R/O who almost jumped ship to become a millionaire coffee planter!

You should have jumped, OM!



His story about a favourite ship resonated very strongly with me as well. My fav ship had nice radio room gear, but a quite small room - BUT she was happy and had a great run.

Sailed on her sister ship - awful....


----------



## Tai Pan

Correct again Troppo. my favourite ship, i was 3 years on her, GNCS, we had the same Old Man, Mate, Ch Eng, Ch Steward. 2nd mate changed once 2nd RO changed once, etc Its the crew that makes the happiness(Wave)


----------



## Tony Selman

Troppo, thanks very much for the comment. I was actually that R/O and it has been the subject of much debate between the family and I over the years whether I made the right decision - including my wife I might add! Anyway been married for over 40 years now and I never had to learn Portuguese so that's something I suppose, and just think I would never have reached the pinnacle of my career in the ROA had I jumped. Still like coffee though! [=P]


----------



## Troppo

Tony Selman said:


> Troppo, thanks very much for the comment. I was actually that R/O and it has been the subject of much debate between the family and I over the years whether I made the right decision - including my wife I might add! Anyway been married for over 40 years now and I never had to learn Portuguese so that's something I suppose, and just think I would never have reached the pinnacle of my career in the ROA had I jumped. Still like coffee though! [=P]



Tony - it was a fantastic story!

I really liked it.

Of course, so we can all make an informed decision, you need to post a pic of the heiress up!

(*))


----------



## Tony Selman

Didn't keep a photo unfortunately although I did have one for a while until she got fed up of waiting. Shame really. I wonder if I should go back and see if she is still there. Don't tell the Mem Sahib. B\)


----------



## Tai Pan

I smell large whiskeys at AGM known as blackmail. [=P]


----------



## sparksatsea

*Life & Times of The Radio Officers 1900 - 2000*

An excellent read - and an excellent job done by the editing staff, well done to all. Since receiving my copy I have not been able to put it down.

Cheers

Geoff


----------



## BobClay

Book ordered. (Gets uniform out of mothballs .... smells it .... puts it back again.)


----------



## andysk

BobClay said:


> Book ordered. (Gets uniform out of mothballs .... smells it .... puts it back again.)


But does it still fit, mine does ! (just)


----------



## expats

I last wore my uniform as 'fancy dress'(too lazy/mean to rent one) and, finally, passed it on to my son who did the same....


----------



## Tai Pan

expats said:


> I last wore my uniform as 'fancy dress'(too lazy/mean to rent one) and, finally, passed it on to my son who did the same....


Must have been a P&O type. mine was a working uniform and was rejected by the local farmer for his scarecrow. (Pint)


----------



## expats

Tai Pan said:


> Must have been a P&O type. mine was a working uniform and was rejected by the local farmer for his scarecrow. (Pint)


My last 'seagoing' was with 'Sealink' (who supplied a new uniform every two years)....When I left, in 1981, I could have 'outfitted' half the UK's scarecrows...


----------



## Tai Pan

expats said:


> My last 'seagoing' was with 'Sealink' (who supplied a new uniform every two years)....When I left, in 1981, I could have 'outfitted' half the UK's scarecrows...


Free uniforms, I dont beleive it, next thing you will tell me you had food supplied and bedding, whats the world coming to.


----------



## expats

Tai Pan said:


> Free uniforms, I dont beleive it, next thing you will tell me you had food supplied and bedding, whats the world coming to.


I know.We never knew we were born...Sadly, I left the week before they started to issue free beer, cigs and women....


----------



## sparkie2182

" MPT Cert and BoT Radar maintenance as equivalent to a half credit for a degree course, when a BA (Open) needed 6 credits"

Considering the duration of the MPT + Radar courses................it seems a little odd that they were considered to be no more than one twelfth of a degree.

The scope of both courses were vast both in theory and practice........... i would have thought a OU degree to be inferior by a margin...............

.............in the real world.


----------



## Tony Selman

If I can just interrupt the scarecrow conversation for a moment. The book has been phenomenally successful and beyond the wildest dreams of the ROA. We are now down to our last 25 copies of the original hard cover run. We have made no decision on a re-print yet but if we do it is highly likely it will be in paperback because we can order in smaller short run quantities. If you want a hard copy you had better get your order in quickly.


----------



## Moulder

Hi Tony,

I liked your contributions. You'll know that Roger has sold the pub and enjoying retirement?

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## Tony Selman

Hi Steve. Yes I did thanks. I hope to meet up when I am down in Devon in early June for a family reunion.


----------



## andysk

sparkie2182 said:


> " MPT Cert and BoT Radar maintenance as equivalent to a half credit for a degree course, when a BA (Open) needed 6 credits"
> 
> Considering the duration of the MPT + Radar courses................it seems a little odd that they were considered to be no more than one twelfth of a degree.
> 
> The scope of both courses were vast both in theory and practice........... i would have thought a OU degree to be inferior by a margin...............
> 
> .............in the real world.


I'm not sure the OU really understood the true extent of MPT and Radar, but I was pleased at that time to get even a half credit. It seemed such a good idea when I started, but by then I just wanted to finish ....


----------



## Graham P Powell

Guys at GKA who had done OU degrees etc nearly all said that the
PMG course was much harder. I was surprised to find it was worth only 1/12 of a degree. Somebody else told me it was worth two A levels. When I took mine in 1966 at Bristol Tech you were on the go from day one with monthly exams , weekly morse and regs tests etc.
Just ordered another copy of the book for an ex GKA colleague of mine. rgds
Graham Powell(Pint)


----------



## BobClay

When I started my OU degree I did not take any credit for PMR/BOT/City&Guilds Full Tech/MED and that proved a wise decision. Since I was doing Science and Maths courses the fact is that the Maths requirement beyond the foundation course (which you have to do regardless of credits already held) would have been a struggle if you relied on the level of maths required for seagoing tickets. Don't poo poo OU degrees ... you have to work bloody hard for them.

And I've got the book. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Roger Bentley

*Ou*



BobClay said:


> When I started my OU degree I did not take any credit for PMR/BOT/City&Guilds Full Tech/MED and that proved a wise decision. Since I was doing Science and Maths courses the fact is that the Maths requirement beyond the foundation course (which you have to do regardless of credits already held) would have been a struggle if you relied on the level of maths required for seagoing tickets. Don't poo poo OU degrees ... you have to work bloody hard for them.
> 
> And I've got the book. Looking forward to reading it.


Bob, I quite agree I would have been lost without the foundation courses in science and technology. Had to study most of the time in isolation when on foreign tours. Had some excellent tutors though. I also appreciate my department funding the costs and giving extra leave for summer schools. Not easy but glad I did it. Regards, Roger


----------



## Graham P Powell

Roger, Bob, I do apologise. It was not my intention to denigrate in any way the OU Degree course. Several of the guys at GKA did them.
One guy went on to study at Green College , Oxford and ended up with a senior job in the Probation Service. There was also one person in the service with a Doctorate. There may have been others.
I admire your dedication to studying. I certainly couldn't have done it!
It was the one or two characters who had been to University full time that I was thinking of. They were the ones who told me that they found the PMG course harder. I suppose it wasn't so much harder but there was a lot to it and it was very intense. 
regards
Graham Powell


----------



## Roger Bentley

*ou*



Graham P Powell said:


> Roger, Bob, I do apologise. It was not my intention to denigrate in any way the OU Degree course. Several of the guys at GKA did them.
> One guy went on to study at Green College , Oxford and ended up with a senior job in the Probation Service. There was also one person in the service with a Doctorate. There may have been others.
> I admire your dedication to studying. I certainly couldn't have done it!
> It was the one or two characters who had been to University full time that I was thinking of. They were the ones who told me that they found the PMG course harder. I suppose it wasn't so much harder but there was a lot to it and it was very intense.
> regards
> Graham Powell


Graham, No offence taken at all. I was trying to say how hard it was having taken the PMG and RADAR in the 1950s and having the school certificate including physics and chemistry among the six required passes - I found in the early 1980s when taking a course called computers and computing that my knowledge was more than a trifle rusty and the foundation courses confirmed this. These got one into the studying method again and it began to be easier. However I doubt if I could do it again! The big 80 looming up this year so will rest on withering laurels. Cheers, Roger


----------



## Graham P Powell

Good for you Roger. I couldn't have done it myself. I'm hopeless at maths which is why I took the easy option and married a maths teacher!. OU courses were quite popular at GKA. One or two people studied at the UWE in Bristol but swapping duties etc must have been a chore. All the best
rgds
Graham Powell(Thumb)


----------



## SparksG1714

sparkie2182 said:


> " MPT Cert and BoT Radar maintenance as equivalent to a half credit for a degree course, when a BA (Open) needed 6 credits"
> Considering the duration of the MPT + Radar courses................it seems a little odd that they were considered to be no more than one twelfth of a degree.
> The scope of both courses were vast both in theory and practice........... i would have thought a OU degree to be inferior by a margin............... .............in the real world.


The Grad Brit IRE (three years full time) also run in the same Soton building as PMG and Radar used to accept a First and Radar as entrance to their course. Or a 2nd, Radar, and C & G Telecomms Tech 49 to "B" level. But who would do a further three years brain bashing when there's money to be made, girls to and you're in your 20s and 30s?


----------



## Tony Selman

Reverting back to the book temporarily. I am delighted to say that we are in the highly unexpected position of being down to our last few copies of the original hard back version. To have sold out in just over 3 months is beyond the ROA's wildest dreams. (Applause)
We are just in the process of arranging a re-print but this will be in soft back format and will be a little cheaper.


----------



## sparksatsea

*The Life and Times of the Radio Officer 1900 - 2000*

Hi Tony

Excellent news with regard to the hard back edition, who would of thought at the AGM in 2012 that the ROA would clear the first print
run. Well done to all concerned

Cheers

Geoff valentine

(Applause)(Applause)


----------



## Austinsparks

Tony Selman said:


> Reverting back to the book temporarily. I am delighted to say that we are in the highly unexpected position of being down to our last few copies of the original hard back version. To have sold out in just over 3 months is beyond the ROA's wildest dreams. (Applause)
> We are just in the process of arranging a re-print but this will be in soft back format and will be a little cheaper.


Hi. Please let us know when it becomes available again. After unsuccessfully checking out the RSGB page I copied the title into Amazon and was offered books about Kenny Everett, Dr Who and Call The Midwife! And fancy dress in the form of a "sexy police officer uniform"!!


----------



## sparksatsea

Hi Bob,

Sorry to be a pain, i have lost all my e-mails due to a virus on my laptop.
Could you possibly let me have your e-mail address, also could you let me
know the gear on the MV Weybank again!!

hope you are keeping well

Cheers

Geoff


----------



## Tony Selman

I am further delighted to say that the soft back reprint of the book also sold out within a couple of months and the second reprint in soft back is again available. Thanks for the kind comments. The success of the book continues to delight us.


----------



## Graham P Powell

Hi Tony, A really excellent book. I would think that there are enough R/O stories for a 2nd Volume. How about it?.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Tony Selman

Graham, there are more than enough stories but the problem is finding the volunteers to go through the hundreds of hours necessary to edit the stories and get the technical glitches out. The three of us involved in the first edition have only just been released from the recovery ward.


----------



## teb

Tony Selman said:


> I am further delighted to say that the soft back reprint of the book also sold out within a couple of months and the second reprint in soft back is again available. Thanks for the kind comments. The success of the book continues to delight us.


Is the book available in Australia -or must it be purchased from the Uk?Rgards Teb


----------



## Tai Pan

teb said:


> Is the book available in Australia -or must it be purchased from the Uk?Rgards Teb


Available from ROA ( see web site) delivered by courier to all parts of the world. Radioofficers.com/news(Wave)(Wave)


----------



## teb

Tai Pan said:


> Available from ROA ( see web site) delivered by courier to all parts of the world. Radioofficers.com/news(Wave)(Wave)


Many thanks -Teb


----------



## Tony Selman

R651400 said:


> Is there no way of doing the proof-reading via email volunteer?


Malcolm, that is a possibility. There is a gathering momentum from the world at large for another issue but until now the three editors have been holed up in their bunker ignoring the people beating on the door. It is just possible there may be some signs of weakening so watch this space.

The proofing itself is one issue because without doubt some errors crept into the originals when they were published in the newsletter. Some authors will not release their copyright which they gave only for our newsletter and not for a book. We can't track some authors down and it all takes time. The major technical issue was the stories being stored on five different types of media created on 5 computers in 3 different software programmes. You can imagine the layout issues that creates but I think we may have a solution for that one now.

Anyway keep knocking on the door, you never know. I must be (MAD)


----------



## SparksG1714

R651400 said:


> Tony am astonished that anyone would differentiate between copyright QSO and a book for the public domain in fact I'm amazed they copyrighted at all.
> I had an article published by a well known radio magazine and before they agreed to accept I had to give up all copyright which to me seems fair.



"Copywriting" is by default to the writer/creator. In general it's called First British Serial Rights (FBSR). Intellectual Property Statutes were written that way to protect writers otherwise copy would be stolen across publishers without the writer getting a sov! So it protects both ends of the market. Unless the writer "gives up" their claim.

I may be out of date now, did my NCTJ (National Council for the Training of Journalists at London College of Printing) in 1982. Much later did some freelance for Shipping World & Shipbuilder, Drydock, and Lloyds List. 

So Tony is quite right to seek permissions from original authors as it's a different medium than the ROA's mag made available by private subscription...


----------



## J. Davies

I have just received my copy in Singapore and it is a pleasure to read.
The standard of writing is always high, perhaps because we R/Os were a fairly literary lot. That was probably due to all the free time we had !

There are some hilarious entries in the "Humour" section. I fell around laughing at Q's "Lucky Jim". His depiction of this hopelessly inept and frequently inebriated junior R/O is one that many of us can identify with.

The description of the Jardine Matheson ships by Reg Prosser is fascinating, especially for me as an ex Swire R/O. The two companies were the main protagonists in the Far East trade routes, both springing from dubious origins in the opium trade.

Another aspect of the book I particularly enjoy is that you can dip into it anywhere at random. The framework of the various narratives is very loosely arranged.

I look forward to Vol II if it ever sees the light of day.


----------



## Tai Pan

Glad the book got there OK, we have sent it to all corners of the Globe without any problems. cheers


----------



## Tony Selman

R651400 said:


> I think what Tony was referring to was for personal reasons some QSO authors have their articles copyrighted and therefore not available for publication in this or any further edition.
> I have my QSO article in this wonderful book because it was not copyrighted and had it been I would have waived any, simply for the honour of being included.


You are quite correct Malcolm. In the early days of QSO some authors, but only a few, copyrighted their work for publication only in the QSO Journal. Speaking personally I regard this as overkill for the type of story that we were publishing but that said, the authors were within their rights and no doubt will have had their reasons. One of the three publishing editors of the book was Roger Bentley and he was the long time editor of QSO. Roger is possessed of an encylopaedic memory as 
to what was published and pretty much when. It was due to his input that several copyrighted stories were not published in the book. In some cases those authors/members are now silent key and in some cases we cannot contact them so to honour their original wishes the stories were not published. If and when we get round to another book we will re-visit the situation.


----------



## Cunarder

Is the book still available? I could not see it listed on the RSGB site. Best regards.

Alan Marsden
GWZM 1968-1981


----------



## Tai Pan

Still available. see Radioofficers.com, all info there. GTZB


----------



## Tony Selman

Alan, the RSGB placed two substantial orders but after the last book was sold they did not place another order as the flow had pretty much dried up. As Tai Pan says you can order from the ROA website.


----------



## Bill Greig

Just finished reading my copy, thoroughly enjoyed it . Well done to all concerned.
Bill


----------



## Tai Pan

Bill Greig said:


> Just finished reading my copy, thoroughly enjoyed it . Well done to all concerned.
> Bill


Last few copies still available from ROA. It will not be reprinted so get your christmas present ordered now. Price on ebay after these gone will be astranomical(Thumb)


----------



## Tai Pan

Always happy to oblige especially ex GTZB. cheers john


----------



## Robert M Hughes

If ROA are not reprinting you can get it via google - PC Publishing
Cheers Bob


----------



## Robert M Hughes

sorry PW Publishing.
Bob


----------



## Tai Pan

Sorry to disappoint you. The ROA is the SOLE publisher of the book. PW publishing act as a vendor. PW may still have stock but will run out as well. cheers


----------



## Tony Selman

Gentlemen, I am happy to advise that the ROA has decided to go to a third reprint but this time only with 50 copies. We thought sales were slowing down, and in general they were, but we had a good October and interest was still there so we decided on a small print run to see how we go. One of the advantages of digital printing is that you can print off relatively small quantities without impinging on the price too much. There will be no change in the price if you want to purchase a copy from the ROA website.
We have sold 800 copies of the book in ten months - beyond our wildest dreams.


----------

